# broadhead not flying right



## Spikealot (May 27, 2009)

Try adjusting your rest just a hair left and down.


----------



## Kuminatcha (Apr 15, 2006)

*Fletching*

Pretty vague question with not much info but are your arrows fletched with straight vanes?


----------



## bmw4422 (Oct 31, 2009)

Kuminatcha said:


> Pretty vague question with not much info but are your arrows fletched with straight vanes?


they have a slight twist to them, but they are still the 4" vanes.
it is a high country american legend. (got new in 2003, put new string on this summer, this is when it started)
it has an hca drop away rest
and im using 90 grain 4 blade.
ive tried using my dads arrows, my arrows w/ his broadhead... ect every combo and everything that had a broadhead on it went up and right.
i thought it was hitting the rubber on the bottom of the riser so i trimmed it off and it is still doing it.


----------



## whrizob (Nov 2, 2009)

very rare that broadhead fly like a feild point, unless its a expandable or a small fix blade. u just need a few adjustments with broadheads on. i dont think it would be the arrows bc u said the feild point fly good. its just in the broadheads. if u shoot fixed blades try using small o ring to line the baldes and vanes up. helps alot. and then sight in with broadheads.


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

Simply put, the bow isn't tuned well. The arrows with field points won't show this as readily as with broadheads. In fact, with field points the arrows might fly OK and will group from even a poorly tuned bow.

Without having so much detail other than the fact that you've shot several combinations and all are doing the same thing you need to make some adjustments. Probably just what Spike said to do. You adjust the rest and/or nocking point opposite of the direction your arrows are hitting.

Of course you'll most likely have to resight the bow afterward.


----------



## bmw4422 (Oct 31, 2009)

i was thinking it needs to be paper tuned and restart from there. im going to go to the shop tonight to see if they can take care of it. even though they are not a hca dealer, it should just be basics.


----------



## chinnookbuster (May 22, 2008)

whrizob said:


> very rare that broadhead fly like a feild point, unless its a expandable or a small fix blade. u just need a few adjustments with broadheads on. i dont think it would be the arrows bc u said the feild point fly good. its just in the broadheads. if u shoot fixed blades try using small o ring to line the baldes and vanes up. helps alot. and then sight in with broadheads.


I have to diagree my muzzys fly like my field tips,I dont change a thing on my sight when I switch over to broadheads,I spend massive amounts of time with my equ,I dont trade my stuff off every year.Not that I dont want to it's that I cant afford to,A properly tuned bow,with all the shooting fundamentals(form,anchor,release,follow threw).I shoot 3 blade muzzys lined up with my vanes and never had a problem.I'm not trying to start anything,but I see over and over again people talking how they cant get there target tips to fly like there broadheads.Research your bow,shoot it as much as you can learn all the in's and out's,axel-axel is important on some but not on others,maybe your string stretched out a lil,and just needs to be twisted up.anyways just my 2 cents.


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

chinnookbuster said:


> I have to diagree my muzzys fly like my field tips,I dont change a thing on my sight when I switch over to broadheads,I spend massive amounts of time with my equ,I dont trade my stuff off every year.Not that I dont want to it's that I cant afford to,A properly tuned bow,with all the shooting fundamentals(form,anchor,release,follow threw).I shoot 3 blade muzzys lined up with my vanes and never had a problem.I'm not trying to start anything,but I see over and over again people talking how they cant get there target tips to fly like there broadheads.Research your bow,shoot it as much as you can learn all the in's and out's,axel-axel is important on some but not on others,maybe your string stretched out a lil,and just needs to be twisted up.anyways just my 2 cents.


 While I agree with you about tuning for the same POI with both tips, as I do, I just get the feeling 4422 isn't quite up to that point in his archery education yet. It does take time you know. And when you think you know a lot something throws a monkey wrench into it and you start learning again. It's a never ending process.


----------



## bmw4422 (Oct 31, 2009)

bfisher said:


> While I agree with you about tuning for the same POI with both tips, as I do, I just get the feeling 4422 isn't quite up to that point in his archery education yet. It does take time you know. And when you think you know a lot something throws a monkey wrench into it and you start learning again. It's a never ending process.


you have it about right. all i do is hunt, w/ the occasional target practice at home. i never got into 3d or anything else where im shooting non-stop. 
this is the only bow ive ever had, since 2003 and am just wanting to get it going for the rest of the year, already got my eyes on a new one.

anyway, i went to the bow shop last night and he ended up moving my rest to the left and it shot a perfect hole in the paper. he also recommended not to you the muzzy 4 blade 90's. i was disgusted and needed new ones anyways so i picked up some rages. i seen mixed reviews on them, but right now ill try anything.


----------



## chinnookbuster (May 22, 2008)

bmw4422 said:


> you have it about right. all i do is hunt, w/ the occasional target practice at home. i never got into 3d or anything else where im shooting non-stop.
> this is the only bow ive ever had, since 2003 and am just wanting to get it going for the rest of the year, already got my eyes on a new one.
> 
> anyway, i went to the bow shop last night and he ended up moving my rest to the left and it shot a perfect hole in the paper. he also recommended not to you the muzzy 4 blade 90's. i was disgusted and needed new ones anyways so i picked up some rages. i seen mixed reviews on them, but right now ill try anything.


I never tried the 4 blade muzzys,always used the 3 blade ones,to me paper gets you some what tuned,but I like to eye the arrow threw the scope of my hha as it goes to target,and of cource the broadhead flight is what really is important.Shooting in the backyard is also what I do as well,with every now and then a 3d shoot.Its all about knowing your equ.I know I cant spend that money pro shops charge.


----------



## bass-n-bucks95 (Dec 5, 2008)

its probolly a problem with your fletchings, i would recomind trying a hellical fletch


----------

